# Dead Leaves



## McMurphy (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anyone heard of the anime series called Dead Leaves?

I saw a volume of the series in a store just the other day, and I was interested in the style and main character that is akin to Tank Girl.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2004)

I think that I have seen a couple of episodes.  If I remember correctly one of the characters had a drill for penis and uses it as a weapon.  Plus there seemed to be a hell of a lot of sex scenes without particular reason.  I could not follow the storyline as it was pretty animated, pardon the pun.


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 13, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I think that I have seen a couple of episodes. If I remember correctly one of the characters had a drill for penis and uses it as a weapon. Plus there seemed to be a hell of a lot of sex scenes without particular reason. I could not follow the storyline as it was pretty animated, pardon the pun.


er, really?  I had no idea that it was _that_ kind of anime!  *L*  I suppose that is something to watch out for (or watch for, depending on taste) in the genre, isn't it?  

I remember when I innocently watched Dragon Knight thinking it was related to the old rpg game....

Have you or anyone else reading this had a "oops" anime moment?  Share your shame!  We may point and laugh, but it will be at our computer screens so you won't know.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 23, 2004)

There's been a few oops moments regarding anime.  Let's face it the genre is filled with porny elements, as is manga.


----------



## kaneda (Jul 21, 2005)

You know i started a thread about this a while back, totally forgot about it, then searched for it and found that this one had been up before hehe. 

Anyway, has anyone got around to seeing this yet? It seems dead random!


----------



## polymorphikos (Jul 22, 2005)

I saw the movie, which was probably just the series edited-down to ninety minutes (I hate it how they do that).

It had a lot of energy, and it was a hell of a lot of fun. Completely ridiculous, and slightly circular, but cool. I like how they animated the sound-effects.


----------

